# Hazard Frought sawmill is on Sale



## TPA (Jan 24, 2013)

Just performing my community service.

Just browse the site

$1699.99 is the lowest price I've seen. I even applied the 20% coupon to the price in the cart and IT WORKED! Total now $1359.99

$1360 for a sawmill, but I gots no cash


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 25, 2013)

Don't you mean sawmill "parts"?? lol

SR


----------



## TPA (Jan 25, 2013)

True as that might be, I remember several people wishing they could get in on a sale for this sawmill like there was when it was introduced.

Maybe a few people have reviewed it since then. :jester:


----------



## hunterbuild (Jan 26, 2013)

Still liking mine. Several thousand board ft. later. Will be sawing tomorrow. Bug pine.


----------



## gemniii (Jan 26, 2013)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Don't you mean sawmill "parts"?? lol
> 
> SR


Isn't it the Norwood that comes as a parts kit for $4,000?

Great find TPA, that is almost as inexpensive as the wimpy sawmill. Just about what a Stihl 660 and an Alaskan Mark III cost.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 26, 2013)

gemniii said:


> Isn't it the Norwood that comes as a parts kit for $4,000?



Kind of, but the difference is, the Norwood doesn't have to be tore apart several times and have the parts fixed/remade/replaced to get it, or keep it going. lol

SR


----------



## hunterbuild (Jan 27, 2013)

For $100 dollar fix, it still getting the job done. It was what I could afford at the time, and is all the saw I needed. Beats no saw at all that's for sure.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 27, 2013)

hunterbuild said:


> For $100 dollar fix, it still getting the job done. It was what I could afford at the time, and is all the saw I needed. Beats no saw at all that's for sure.



Then it was a good saw for you!

I'm NOT putting anyone down in this thread, and i don't want anyone to think i am!

SR


----------



## 04titanse (Feb 2, 2013)

Well the price went up $100 bucks. 1799 and I had a 20% off so down to 1450 and then add shipping 90 and tax 90. So for 1650 I have a sawmill being shipped to my house. We will see, I figure right off the bat I will replace the common issues before it breaks. I also have a 7hp briggs motor if the motor on it is junk. 

I'll post some picture of it in action once it arrives and is all put together.


----------



## rrsaw (Feb 2, 2013)

*Harbor Freight Mill*

Is it on back order?


----------



## dustytools (Feb 2, 2013)

04titanse said:


> Well the price went up $100 bucks. 1799 and I had a 20% off so down to 1450 and then add shipping 90 and tax 90. So for 1650 I have a sawmill being shipped to my house. We will see, I figure right off the bat I will replace the common issues before it breaks. I also have a 7hp briggs motor if the motor on it is junk.
> 
> I'll post some picture of it in action once it arrives and is all put together.



Congratulations, looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## rmount (Feb 2, 2013)

04titanse said:


> Well the price went up $100 bucks. 1799 and I had a 20% off so down to 1450 and then add shipping 90 and tax 90. So for 1650 I have a sawmill being shipped to my house. We will see, I figure right off the bat I will replace the common issues before it breaks. I also have a 7hp briggs motor if the motor on it is junk.
> 
> I'll post some picture of it in action once it arrives and is all put together.



Enjoy!!! New toys are always fun


----------



## hamish (Feb 2, 2013)

If I didn't live in Canada, for that price and, a bit of my know how I would order one.

Sure a few simple fixes may be in order, for a few but overall how many complaints have we heard about these mills, very few.

When I got my Norwood, I didn't like some things so I modified/changed it to suit myself. Seeing and feeling the Woodlands version in person, and reading about a few issues here on AS of the HF one, yep a call to master-car and $70 later good to go.

Not everybody needs an LT70 to achieve there goals, take a look at some of the smaller mills Hudson makes, and take a look the the Woodlands version....lots of people are beating the heck out of those mills daily.


----------



## Hddnis (Feb 2, 2013)

Anybody know what size the band wheels on this sawmill are? I looked online and can't seem to find where it says how big they are.



Mr. HE


----------



## rrsaw (Feb 2, 2013)

*Harbor Freight Mill*



Hddnis said:


> Anybody know what size the band wheels on this sawmill are? I looked online and can't seem to find where it says how big they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



19" sam as the woodland mill


----------



## TPA (Feb 2, 2013)

04titanse said:


> Well the price went up $100 bucks. 1799 and I had a 20% off so down to 1450 and then add shipping 90 and tax 90. So for 1650 I have a sawmill being shipped to my house. We will see, I figure right off the bat I will replace the common issues before it breaks. I also have a 7hp briggs motor if the motor on it is junk.
> 
> I'll post some picture of it in action once it arrives and is all put together.



I'm glad to hear that someone here is able to cash in on this deal 

I hope you get the best one they ever made!


----------



## hunterbuild (Feb 3, 2013)

I got several hours on the motor with no problems. Starts right up. Not bad on gas. I may go up to the 11hp or 13hp, although I can't complain yet. I would just set it up and start cutting before I'd worry about changing any thing. You will be surprised at how easy it is to set up. Don't be surprised if it is back ordered at least once.


----------



## TPA (Mar 5, 2013)

04titanse said:


> Well the price went up $100 bucks. 1799 and I had a 20% off so down to 1450 and then add shipping 90 and tax 90. So for 1650 I have a sawmill being shipped to my house. We will see, I figure right off the bat I will replace the common issues before it breaks. I also have a 7hp briggs motor if the motor on it is junk.
> 
> I'll post some picture of it in action once it arrives and is all put together.



Did you get it? 

Photos?


----------



## 04titanse (Mar 6, 2013)

TPA said:


> Did you get it?
> 
> Photos?



Its backordered....should be here is 3 weeks!!!


----------



## hunterbuild (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine was back order twice, but it was worth the wait. It's still a thrill seeing those boards come off the mill. My first 11 sharpened blades are on the way back from Cooks. The shipping was more than the sharpening. I have to look in to sharpening myself I guess.


----------



## rrsaw (Mar 12, 2013)

*HF saw mill*

I canceled my order. Was told in January mill would be here first of March, two weeks later was told first of May.I'm in the process of building one.I tried to up load pictures butt no go!


----------



## clooneskertwood (Mar 15, 2013)

*Greenheart*

Hello Guys
I am have a problem can anyone help? I bought some old 18th century Greenheart beams. By god they are
very hard. I run a Hudson Oscar 230 bandsaw mill. I need to know what are the best blades to cut them.
I have never came across timber as hard. Please help.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 15, 2013)

Welcome to the site. All I have is a chainsaw mill so I can't answer your question. Try to re-post your question under "post new thread" and more people will see it and get you a quick answer. Every one is going to want to see some pics of those beams, Joe.


----------

